

Show HN: UpSwell – Join the crowd and tell the world what you want to exist - sappenin
https://www.theupswell.com

======
sappenin
Hi, I'm David, one of the co-founders of UpSwell.

We're trying to build a social-platform where individuals can coalesce into
groups to indicate what they want to exist in the world. In doing so, we're
hoping to create ways for the crowd to speak with a single voice to companies,
organization, governments -- even individual people -- about what it is the
group would like to see exist.

I'd love any feedback, good or bad, that might help us improve the site and
the idea.

------
anthonydeben
Really like the Upswell idea! Awesome agent for change on so many levels. Big
potential. Any plans to organize the ideas into categories? Would make them
easier to navigate and allow users to focus on topics/areas of personal
interest. Good luck!

~~~
sappenin
Thanks for your kind words! We're hoping the site can be a place where the
voice of many individuals can be aggregated into a single voice (in many
instances) to improve anything and everything around us.

------
jcieslak
Great site! Really cool way to crowd source. How do companies find posts on
UpSwell?

~~~
sappenin
We're working on improving that functionality, but currently the easiest way
is to search for them. For example, this search will show you ideas related to
Apple:
[https://www.theupswell.com/search?q=apple](https://www.theupswell.com/search?q=apple)

In the future, we're going to make this more overt so that both consumers and
organizations can better organize and digest ideas.

------
snsimpson01
Great to see UpSwell on hacker news. David, what features are you looking to
add next?

~~~
sappenin
Thanks for your comments - we've got a pretty good foundation when it comes to
"social" functionality, but we have more work to do there. Specifically, it
needs to be easier to find people you know on the site, and our commenting
system needs to be enhanced. On top of that, we're working to improve ways to
discover good ideas on the site. For example, one highly requested feature is
to be able to rank ideas by the number of MeToo's (as opposed to creation
date). Last but not least, we're actively working on features to allow people
to connect their UpSwells to the organizations/people who will be able to
implement them. This is perhaps one of the more exciting features of UpSwell:
to provide a platform to discover the best ideas, and then connect those with
people who could bring them to life.

------
b44rd
I really liked this site!

~~~
sappenin
Thanks for your feedback. Let me know if you sign-up and I'll give you a
follow on the site.

